# Christian Retreat



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking for a Christian retreat,we would like to take one in April if anyone has any info ?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Perhaps these links may be of use

Anglican Church: The Anglican Diocese of Cyprus and the Gulf | in the Episcopal Province of Jerusalem and the Middle East - part of the Worldwide Anglican Communion

Roman Catholic Church: Cyprus Roman Catholich Church, The Latin Catholic Church of Cyprus


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Talagirl said:


> Perhaps these links may be of use Anglican Church: The Anglican Diocese of Cyprus and the Gulf | in the Episcopal Province of Jerusalem and the Middle East - part of the Worldwide Anglican Communion Roman Catholic Church: Cyprus Roman Catholich Church, The Latin Catholic Church of Cyprus



Thank you,I have checked out the Anglican Retreat and it looks great ! This would be our first visit to Cyprus,do you have any advice re: travel from UK,etc....


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Deleted


----------

